# Snail eating fish



## amy4342 (30 Dec 2008)

Hi all. I've got an infestation of Ramshorn snails, which I totally hate. I'm so desperate to get rid of them that I've even bought Assassin snails, but they're not swinging the battle my way so to speak. The tank is only a nano - 20l, and I've got Crystal Red Shrimp so I can't use snail killer. Can anyone think of any fish that would eat them, or any other method of eliminating them?
Thanks


----------



## sanj (30 Dec 2008)

Some loaches like the Botia.Striata. However your aqaurium is pretty small so maybe not the best solution. Perhaps you could try some sort of snail trap? 

http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aquarium-accessories-5/fish-snail-pest-traps-99.html


----------



## BINKSY1973 (30 Dec 2008)

Maybe Dwarf Chain Loach will fit the bill here.They will grow to about 2.5 inches. Loaches are great at clearing up a snail infestation,  i had a the same problem in my 4 ft tank a few years back and got some Boita Straita (Zebra Loaches) and within a few days had cleared the tank, i cant see why the Dwarf Chain Loach would not have a similar effect.


                               Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

I'd go with bait and removing them yourself to be honest.  Anything that's going to eat snails will almost certainly like to snack on a shrimp or two!  Just put some fish food tablets on the gravel when the lights go out and then go back in a couple of hours and it'll be covered in snails!  If your fish eat it put it on a saucer with a smaller dish, or even egg cup over the top to cover it - the snails will smell the food and crawl all over it looking for the food and will be easily removed!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Dec 2008)

There's a million topics on UKAPS about this, you could have searched  the forums first.

If you're snails aren't under control, then you're probably feeding your fish too much. 

Botia Strata seems to be the best choice as a snail-eating fish. I've also heard that Dwarf Puffers will eat snails but it depends on your setup.


----------



## chump54 (30 Dec 2008)

every time you see a large number of the little buggers get the syphon going and get as many as you can... also squashing works!

A few of them left is ok in my book I just don't want to see loads!

C


----------



## Vito (31 Dec 2008)

Hi amy, I would strongly recomend Botia.Striata as sanj mentioned, I had 2 in my 125l tank and the destroyed the snails and their are very interesting and nice to look at... and they dont grow too large either.


----------



## san-ho-zay (31 Dec 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Anything that's going to eat snails will almost certainly like to snack on a shrimp or two!


From what I read on forums I was worried about adding small Amanos in with my B. striata but the two I put in three months or so ago are still there. In fact the loaches have dug a narrow channel in the substrate under a piece of bogwood and the shrimp seem to live in it! 

For anyone adding loaches, do try and make space for a group of 5 minimum. You'll get more out of them and they are less likely to bother other fish. They need their social groups.


----------



## Nick16 (31 Dec 2008)

to right, the more the better, its the same with most social fish, i recommend putting a lump of cucumber tied to a weight in, turn the lights out and then come back in about 2 hours, then remove it and it will have masses of snails on it, or even better put multiple lumps of cucumber in all over your tank. that way you will remove more.


----------



## amy4342 (31 Dec 2008)

Hi. Thanks for all the replies! I've been removing them manually for about two months - removing them when I see them and putting lettuce or cucumber and then removing them a few hours later. It's brought the numbers down, but I'd really like to get rid of them completely. I'll put some Botia Striata in there and see how they do. I know they're too large to stay permanently but I can move them into another tank in a week or two I guess.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (31 Dec 2008)

Amy,

do yourself a favour, buy two Dwarf Puffer fish. Problem solved.

When I read the topic heading I thought you had a Snail that was eating your fish


----------



## Egmel (31 Dec 2008)

Amy,

In a 20l I think most of the normal snail eating fish are going to be out of the question.  Keep up with the manual removal and reduce feeding.

If they really annoy you then temporally re-home your shrimp and treat the tank with chemicals, be sure to get rid of the treatment before you return the shrimp to their home.

Alternatively break the tank down, clean them (and their eggs) off all the plants/hardscape manually or chemically, check there's none in your filter and start again, not guaranteed to get rid of them all though as you always miss something.


----------



## sanj (31 Dec 2008)

> For anyone adding loaches, do try and make space for a group of 5 minimum



Yup ideally. I have 9, 6 Histronica and 3 striata. Great fun to watch.  Unfortunately Clown loaches are eventually a no no for planted tanks when they get 6" plus, although i really like them.


----------

